# Please help ID bike and worth



## izzabo (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a 1896 Bicycle made by the America cycle MFG Chicago. This bike has whats called a truss frame splite on the seat bar. This bike is all origanal wood wheels that are straight only needs 1 grip other wise is in great working order needs tires first. Nice pin stripping . Please give me any other info you may know and please make me a offer i would like to sell this bike real soon. Thanks


----------



## rustNspokes (Oct 13, 2009)

A quick search turned up a little info. This appears to be the "America truss frame" or "T"R"U"S"S" model, built by the America Cycle Mfg Co, Dept 1200, 319 Michigan Ave. Chicago, IL. This "truss" frame must have been their signature design, they made both a mens and womens models with the split seat tube.
The 1896 and the 1911 ads show a picture of the same twin seat tube style frame, so it must have been produced for a few years.


----------



## izzabo (Oct 13, 2009)

*America cycle mfg*

Hey thanks for the info this bike is in great rideing shape miness 2 tires and 1 grip. How much should i sell this bike for. Again thank you.


----------

